# New Suburban Help



## JSRichar5985 (May 13, 2016)

I got this tractor for $20 and I was looking to get some help I know I'm missing a few parts but I'm 100% sure as to what. If anyone has a tractor like mine if you could take some reference pics for me to see how everything needs to be attached and what parts I need. Also where I can find the parts that I'm missing. THANK YOU!!


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

might help if you supply a brand name and model, looks sad though!!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I believe that model was made from 1966,to 1971,or there abouts.
That looks like a Tecumseh HH120 engine.
Won't be easy finding parts for it
Also, there should be a "mule Drive" that slides into the front of the frame,to power accessories .
Sears has no parts listed for this model ,so you'll have to search ,online for them.


----------

